# Error no inicia el sistema despues de instalar [Solucionado]

## lince_0011

Esta es la segunda vez que instalo Gentoo, el problema es que el sistema no inicia despues de instalar.

Utilizo tambien Archlinux por lo cual no instale el grub en Gentoo, si no que agregue la entrada correspondiente para lograr

iniciarlo desde el grub de archlinux.

En el grub agregue la siguiente linea:

```
title Gentoo

root (hd0,7)

kernel /boot/kernel-new root=/dev/sda9  vga=773
```

La particion boot del sistema es /dev/sda8 por eso coloque (hd0,7) pues en grub se empieza a contar a partir de 0.

Y en /dev/sda9 es donde esta instalado el sistema.

Despues de compilar el kernel copie la imagen a/boot y todo normal, pero no logro arrancar el sistema.

Al intentarlo me aparece el Error 15, el cual mencionan aqui mismo en el handbook, pero como dice ahi mi kernel si existe en /boot.Last edited by lince_0011 on Sat Feb 11, 2012 7:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> Despues de compilar el kernel copie la imagen a/boot

 

¿Los archivos de arranque los tienes en una partición separada? ¿La montaste antes de copiar el núcleo?

----------

## lince_0011

Si como lo dije anteriormente /boot lo tengo en una particion separada, y si tenia montada dicha particion antes de copiar el nucleo.

Segui el handbook tal y como esta, no omiti ningun paso.

----------

## quilosaq

Mira si esto te ayuda: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/grub-error-guide.xml#doc_chap4

----------

## pelelademadera

compilaste los drivers de la controladora sata o ide (la que uses para bootear) como * en el kernel?

hace una cosa si queres que arranque, entra como en el handbook. Montas todo, chroot, env-update y source /etc/profile.

de ahi, hace, 

```
emerge genkernel

genkernel all
```

bootea con ese kernel y fijate que es lo que esta usando genkernel que no tenes marcado en el kernel, generalmente el problema esta en la controladora sata.

un lspci -vv te muestra los modulos/drivers que esta usando cada dispositivo, una vez que los tengas, marcalos en el kernel y listo.

asegurate de que cuando copies tu kernel manual, uses otro nombre asi no te tapa el de genkernel.

----------

## lince_0011

Lo raro es que si compile con * el driver IDE en el kernel.

Lo que aparece en el link ya lo intente, revise precisamente que el driver IDE si estuviese compilado y si lo esta..  :Confused: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> title Gentoo
> 
> root (hd0,7)
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-new root=/dev/sda9  vga=773

 

Pueba a cambiar la ultima linea por:

kernel (hd0,7)/kernel-new root=/dev/sda9 vga=773

y en caso de que falle:

kernel (hd0,7)/boot/kernel-new root=/dev/sda9 vga=773

se supone que has puesto /dev/sda8 /boot ...etc en el fstab para que te monte esa particion al arrancar.

----------

## negrolder

En tu configuración de grub dice que la partición raiz está en /dev/sda9, pero tú dices que está en /dev/sda8 Puede que sea ese el problema. Prueba editando la configuración del menu de grub.

Otra cosa: No sé si estoy muy a la antigua pero recuerdo que cuando los discos son IDE, linux los trata como /dev/hda. Si es sda, debiera ser scsi o SATA. Por lo que tus controladores SATA son los que debieras de tener compilados como * en el kernel.

Suerte.

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que las indicaciones de esteban_conde son acertada y también debería funcionar el cambiar la última línea por 

```
kernel /kernel-new root=/dev/sda9  vga=773
```

----------

## lince_0011

Si es correcto mi particion raiz esta en /dev/sda9, en /dev/sda8 tengo la particion para boot.

Y sobre lo otro pido una disculpa, el disco en el que esta instalado el sistema es un SATA, y si el driver esta compilado como * en el kernel.

 esteban_conde gracias por responder.

Intente agregando ambas lineas al grub, pero con ninguna funciono.

No se que este pasando, en fstab si tengo agregado para que me monte la particion /boot.

Saludos

----------

## agdg

Si el error que te da es 15, significa que el sistema no esta encontrando el kernel lo que implica que el problema reside en /boot y no en la configuración del kernel o en los archivos de configuración de /.

¿No tendrás por casualidad dos /boot en tu máquina? ¿Puedes copiar el contenido integro de /boot/menu.conf?

----------

## i92guboj

El kernel puede no encontrarse por muchas razones. En cualquier caso, yo lo que haría en este tipo de situación es simplemente usar las funciones de autocompletado de grub. En el menú de grub usa la tecla correspondiente (no recuerdo ahora mismo, creo que es 'e') para editar la línea de arranque, ve a root= y borra lo demás, sitúate después del signo '=' y pulsa tab dos veces, ve tanteando según la salida que te de. En cualquier caso, mira también los root= de arch, a ver a donde apuntan, y luego desde arch asegúrate de que el kernel de gentoo reside en el mismo directorio con ls. Puede que tengas dos /boot distintos, uno en arch y otro en el supuesto sda9 que contiene la raíz de Gentoo. O incluso en particiones separadas. En cualquier caso, una cosa que si puedes probar es a arrancar gentoo con el kernel de arch, simplemente usando el root= correcto, para descartar un problema en tu kernel.

----------

## lince_0011

Gracias por responder.

Al final creo que si el problema estaba en /boot, nuna habia manejado una particion separada para /boot y asi que de nuevo reinstale el sistema, compile el kernel quitando cosas innecesarias como drivers de intel, wireless, impresora, active de nuevo el driver * para el soporte de discos SATA y al final obtengo un kernel panic   :Crying or Very sad: 

Obtengo el mismo error que el de este post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-473695-highlight-unknownblock+0+0.html

Al parecer me falto agregar algo pero aun no se que.

En estos momentos estoy desde arch, les pongo mi mi fstab de gentoo:

```
/dev/sda6    none    swap    sw    00

/dev/sda8   /      ext3   noatime   01

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto   noauto,user 00 
```

Y el grub:

```
title Gentoo

root (hd0,7)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.2.1 root=/dev/sda8 ro  vga=773
```

```
grep -i sata /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v ^#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y
```

Last edited by lince_0011 on Tue Feb 07, 2012 5:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

postea un lspci desde arch, es lo mismo

----------

## lince_0011

Aqui el resultado:

```
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6100 nForce 405] (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:06.0 Modem: Motorola SM56 Data Fax Modem (rev 04)

01:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
```

Y esta es la config de mi kernel:

http://ompldr.org/vY29raA/kernel.config

----------

## pelelademadera

Device Drivers  --->

Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  --->

 <*>       NVIDIA SATA support

 <*>       AMD/NVidia PATA support

tenes estas 2 opciones marcadas?

----------

## lince_0011

Si ambas opciones estan activadas con *

Te muestro una imagen para que compruebes:

[img]http://ompldr.org/tY29reQ[/img]

Buscando un poco sobre el kernel panic encontre esto:http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rebuild-the-initial-ramdisk-image/

Pero no estoy muy seguro de hacerlo   :Confused: 

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Deberías probar lo que comento arriba del autocompletado, tan solo para ver cómo ve grub tus discos.

En todo caso, poco más arriba del panic, deberías ver los discos que el kernel detecta, junto con las particiones correspondientes. Ten en cuenta que el nombre de los discos puede variar de un kernel a otro, según el driver que se use. La salida de la que hablo será una linea parecida a esta (es un ejemplo que escribo yo mismo, no una copia de la salida real, porque no estoy en mi sistema ahora mismo).

[code]sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >[code]

Donde sda1 y 2 son primarias; y sda3 es una extendida que contiene a sda5, 6 y 7, que son particiones lógicas. Esta información debería permitirte identificar cómo ve tu kernel de gentoo a tus discos, y arreglar la configuración para que concuerde con eso. Si no ves las líneas correspondientes, entonces tu kernel no está detectando los discos.

Esto puede ser por falta de drivers, pero también porque haya drivers en conflicto. Si activas un driver para tu chipset sata/pata, no actives drivers genéricos. 

Otra opción es coger la config del kernel desde /proc/config.gz en tu instalación de arch, y usarla como base para el kernel de Gentoo.

----------

## esteban_conde

El que de un kernel panic ya es un avance pues quiere decir que lo ve, ahora bien ¿que nos queda? a ver si por una casualidad en vez de sda es hda en concreto una distro que tengo (knoppix) me monta los IDE de un viejo athlon cono sda y gentoo como hda y claro el no va poder ejecutar dmesg despues de un kernel panic aunque me ha parecido en un kernel-3.1.6 que hay algo al respecto, pero no lo hice mucho caso hasta ahora.

Claro que ya te ha comentado el moderador i92guboj lo de editar grub sobre la marcha y asi si que lo verias selecciona la linea del kernel con la flecha hacia abajo -->e -->borra hasta root= y pulsa tab si no dice nada pon una h root=h y pulsa tab, en fin haz pruebas en ocasiones me he visto obligado a rootdelay=5 y cosas de ese tipo.

Sobre todo tomalo con tranquilidad que gentoo al final te premia esfuerzo.

----------

## lince_0011

Intente lo que han mencionado lo de modificar la linea del grub durante el arranque y nada.

Y si mas arriba del panic me aparecen los discos duros:

```
sda

sr0

sdb

```

Y si mi disco duro en el que esta instalado gentoo aparece como /dev/sda, el sistema esta instalado en /dev/sda8.

Es mas que obvio que las lineas de grub si estan correctas, pues en caso de ser erroneas de inmediato me apareceria que no existe el sistema de archivos, pero en mi caso el sistema "arranca" solo no del todo bien   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## i92guboj

Aparecen las particiones que tiene cada disco? Eso es lo que deberías mirar. El orden de sda y sdb puede estar cambiado, sobre todo si hay unidades IDE y SATA mezcladas. También, ten en cuenta que aparte del driver correspondiente para la controladora de disco también necesitas tener compilado estático en el kernel el driver del sistema de archivos correspondiente (ext3/4, btrfs, reiser o lo que uses)-

----------

## esteban_conde

 *lince_0011 wrote:*   

> Obtengo el mismo error que el de este post:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-473695-highlight-unknownblock+0+0.html
> 
> 

 

en vista de que no obtenemos resultados, no va a haber mas remedio que hacer caso a ese post sobre todo en lo que se refiere a mayor/minor number propongo que arranques en arch y ejecutes ls -l /dev/sda8 para ver esos numeros y los pongas en grub.conf en vez de /dev/sda8 es decir suponiendo que la salida fuese:

 *ls -l /dev/sda8 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 3, 8 feb  8  2012 /dev/hda8

 

entonces la linea de grub.conf seria:

kernel /boot/kernel-new root=0308 

asi de simple, no pongas parametros como ro o vga hasta que el kernel no arranque, luego tendras tiempo para afinar.

Tambien se habla de activar smp en el kernel y tambien IDE/sata [deprecated].

te sugiero que mires .config en el kernel de la distro que te arranca bien.

En fin espero que esto ayude.

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué dice 

```
# hwinfo | grep sata
```

?

----------

## lince_0011

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ¿Qué dice 
> 
> ```
> # hwinfo | grep sata
> ```
> ...

 

Esta es la salida:

```

 0970-0977 : sata_nv

      09f0-09f7 : sata_nv

      0b70-0b73 : sata_nv

      0bf0-0bf3 : sata_nv

      dc00-dc0f : sata_nv

   21:      20962   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_nv

         sata_nv: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0

         sata_nv: module = sata_nv

i/o:0 0x0970 - 0x0977 (0x08) "sata_nv"

i/o:0 0x09f0 - 0x09f7 (0x08) "sata_nv"

i/o:0 0x0b70 - 0x0b73 (0x04) "sata_nv"

i/o:0 0x0bf0 - 0x0bf3 (0x04) "sata_nv"

i/o:0 0xdc00 - 0xdc0f (0x10) "sata_nv"

irq:0 21 (    20962) "sata_nv"

         sata_nv: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0

         sata_nv: module = sata_nv

         sata_nv: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:08.0

         sata_nv: module = sata_nv

  E: DRIVER=sata_nv

  sata_nv 21292 6 - Live 0xffffffffa0174000

  libata 166654 3 pata_acpi,pata_amd,sata_nv, Live 0xffffffffa00e5000

  Driver: "sata_nv"

  Driver Modules: "sata_nv"

    Driver Status: sata_nv is active

    Driver Activation Cmd: "modprobe sata_nv"

  Driver: "sata_nv", "sd"

  Driver Modules: "sata_nv"

```

esteban_conde es en serio, al hacer ls -l /dev/sda8 me aparece:

```
brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 8 feb  8 00:56 /dev/sda8
```

Como te digo el disco si es sda.

i92guboj

No solo aparece el resultado antes mencionado, esos discos.

De hecho el orden de sda y sdb si se cambia de forma automatica, aun no logrado solucionar eso.

Y si como dices tengo un disco SATA donde tengo instalado mis sistemas y sus particiones, y otro IDE para almacenamiento.

Hay veces que sda (SATA) me aparece en sdb, pero eso no es problema por que tanto en grub intente arrancar con sda8 y con sda9 el error fue el mismo,

y como digo eso no es problema por que la solucion que encontre al cambio de discos fue usar los UUID de cada particion tanto en fstab y grub.

De esa forma no importa si el SATA aparece en sdb.

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Ugh, que no salgan tus particiones listadas no es buena señal. Asumo que arch es capaz de verlas sin problemas, así que quizás deberías coger alguna utilidad como testdisk (con mucho cuidado) y asegurarte de que todo está bien en tus tablas de particiones. Asumo que ya has comprobado que tienes los drivers para tus sistemas de archivos en el kernel de Gentoo, como te dije arriba. En cualquier caso eso no debería tener nada que ver con el tema de la visibilidad de las particiones.

Aparte de eso, ¿recuerdas qué versión del kernel estás usando en Gentoo?

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> esteban_conde es en serio, al hacer ls -l /dev/sda8 me aparece:
> 
> Código:
> 
> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 8 feb  8 00:56 /dev/sda8

 

No digo que no sea serio, digo que como pusiste un enalace a un post con cretamente a  este: *Quote:*   

> Obtengo el mismo error que el de este post:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-473695-highlight-unknownblock+0+0.html

 

y ahí se comenta que si conviertes 8,8 a hexadecimal y concatenas 0808  puedes sustituir el nombre de la particion por ese numero de manera que puedes poner en grub.conf:

root (hd0,7)

kernel (hd0,7)/boot/kernel-new root=0808 en vez de:

root (hd0,7)

kernel /boot/kernel-new root=/dev/sda8 ro vag=xxx

funcionar funciona y puedes probarlo con la distro que tengas instalada.

esta es mi entrada que funciona: *Quote:*   

> title gentoo-32
> 
> root (hd0,5)
> 
> kernel /kernel-32 root=0306
> ...

 

como ves he sustituido /dev/sda6 por 0306 ya que:

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ ls -l /dev/hda6
> 
> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 3, 6 feb  8  2012 /dev/hda6
> 
> 

 

como ves 3,6 lo he trasformado en 0306 como dicen en ese topic.

EDITADO:

cambiado 0880 por 0808.

----------

## lince_0011

En gentoo estoy utilizando el kernel 3.2.1, el sistema de archivos si lo tengo compilado en el nucleo con *, mi particion / es ext3 por lo cual active ese sistema de archivos.

Ahora probare lo que mencionas de cambiar la linea de grub.

EDITO: Hice lo que mencionas cambiando el valor pero el error es el mismo, 

SaludosLast edited by lince_0011 on Wed Feb 08, 2012 5:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que tienes activada la opción "Autodetect RAID arrays during kernel boot" en "Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM)". Prueba a desactivarla.

----------

## lince_0011

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Creo que tienes activada la opción "Autodetect RAID arrays during kernel boot" en "Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM)". Prueba a desactivarla.

 

Si tenia activada esa opcion, pero ya la desactive y el problema es el mismo.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> EDITO: Hice lo que mencionas cambiando el valor pero el error es el mismo, 

 

perdoname pero si copiaste lo que puse ahora al releer el post he visto que no esta bien 8,8 al poner hexadecimal es 0808 y no 0880 como puse en el post anterior.

Lo siento.

----------

## lince_0011

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   EDITO: Hice lo que mencionas cambiando el valor pero el error es el mismo,  
> 
> perdoname pero si copiaste lo que puse ahora al releer el post he visto que no esta bien 8,8 al poner hexadecimal es 0808 y no 0880 como puse en el post anterior.
> 
> Lo siento.

 

Aun asi el mismo problema, hay que destacar que reinstale el sistema pues hice del kernel toda una basura sin saber lo que estaba haciendo.

De nuevo recompile el kernel quitando cosas inecesarias como cosas que tienen que ver con intel,etc.

El soporte para SATA segun yo queda descartado, pues si lo active, aparte revise este doc:

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/SATA

Tambien el sistema de archivos que estoy utilizando ext3 quedo activado en el kernel *.

Mmm ya no se que mas hacer.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> El soporte para SATA segun yo queda descartado, pues si lo active, aparte revise este doc:
> 
> http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/SATA
> 
> 

 Puede que cualquier cosa que haya cambiado con el kenel-3.2.x haya cambiado pero no puedes estar dando palos de ciego eternamente.

Te propongo el remedio que quiza sepas y no hayas querido usar consiste en copiar el archivo .config de un kernel que funcione como ejemplo el que tienes en arch y luego ejecutar make oldconfig -->make -->make modules_install copiar bzImage con el nombre que quieras en /boot y arrancar a ver si te funciona.

De esa manera puedes ver si te compila bien los módulos que te carga la distro de arranque ejecutando lsmod y viendo si los modulos estan en /lib/modules/linux-3.2/... ...

----------

## lince_0011

No es que no quiera intentarlo mas bien es que no encuentro por ningun lado el .config, si no ya lo hubiese hecho en serio.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *lince_0011 wrote:*   

> no encuentro por ningun lado el .config

 

Se supone que estamos dentro de /usr/src/linux y que linux es un enlace simbolico al kernel linux-3.2.x-gentoo o al que quieras compilar, en esa situacion ejecuta ls -la |grep .config deberia salirte .config en rojo.

Si es así solo tienes que cambiarle de nombre ejem. .config-ant y copiar en ese directorio el .config de la distro que funciona, luego lo consabido make oldconfig --> make --> make modules_install.

Suerte.

----------

## quilosaq

 *lince_0011 wrote:*   

> No es que no quiera intentarlo mas bien es que no encuentro por ningun lado el .config, si no ya lo hubiese hecho en serio.

 

¿Cómo puedes no encontrarlo si ya lo publicaste anteriormente?

 *lince_0011 wrote:*   

> Y esta es la config de mi kernel: 
> 
> http://ompldr.org/vY29raA/kernel.config

 

Sabrás que para que un archivo de configuración sea util debe llamarse .config y no kernel.config.

----------

## lince_0011

Me refiero a que en archlinux no tengo por ningun lado algun archivo .config del kernel, ya revise todo y nada.

Tengo una carpata .config en /home, y tambien .confconfig, pero hasta ahi.

Por eso decia que no es que no quiera hacerlo, de hayar el .config de arch de inmediato lo habria copiado a la particion de gentoo para luego compilar esos modulos y ver que esta pasando.

Les muestro el .config de gentoo, para que observen que si esta compilado el soporte para ext3 el cual estoy usando para la particion /, solo tengo esa particion, no utilice boot por separado:

```
# File systems

#

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NILFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_FANOTIFY is not set

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y

# CONFIG_PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_QUOTA_TREE=y

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y
```

Y SATA para el disco duro:

```
CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y
```

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Me refiero a que en archlinux no tengo por ningun lado algun archivo .config del kernel, ya revise todo y nada. 
> 
> 

 

Prueba, como te comentaba i92guboj, con:

```

# zcat /proc/config.gz > /root/.config

```

Con lo anterior deberías de obtener la configuración del kernel de archlinux que se guardaría en "/root/.config".

Salu2.

PD: En tu post anterior no veo soporte para tu controladora SATA, imagino que sea CONFIG_SATA_NV=yLast edited by opotonil on Thu Feb 09, 2012 6:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lince_0011

Si es correcto, de hecho acabo de revisar la config y si me faltaba eso, ya he recompilado el kernel, intentare haber si inicia ahora si.

Es que no encuentro ese archivo:

```
bash: /root/.config: Es un directorio
```

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> bash: /root/.config: Es un directorio
> 
> 

 

es que si tienes un directorio tal que /root/.config/ al hacer zcat /proc/config.gz >/root/.config resulta que el archivo tiene que estar dentro del directorio /root/.config/ asi que como root ejecuta cd /root/.config/ y haz ls -la para ver si está el archivo .config ahí luego mira a ver si es legible pues el comando correcto es zcat no cat.

----------

## quilosaq

 *lince_0011 wrote:*   

> Es que no encuentro ese archivo:
> 
> ```
> bash: /root/.config: Es un directorio
> ```
> ...

 

Si tienes un directorio /root/.config nunca se creará el archivo /root/.config.

En lugar del comando que te dijeron utiliza algo como

```
# zcat /proc/config.gz > /root/.config_archlinux
```

Despues lo copias en el directorio de fuentes en gentoo  y lo vuelves a copiar allí mismo como .config.

----------

## lince_0011

Bueno si finalmente logre encontrar el archivo, cabe mencionar que el archivo simplemente se llama config, sin el . de ahi el simple hecho de que no lo encontraba   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ahora copie dicho archivo a la particion de gentoo, hice chroot compile e instale los modulos con esa config, al reiniciar el problema es el mismo.

Creo que el problema esta en mis particiones, lo que debo hacer es reordenar todo.

Y claro de que lo hare si lo voy a hacer, pero creo que eso lo hare el sabado y domingo, pues la instalacion de gentoo es la que mas me toma tiempo.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si tienes un directorio /root/.config nunca se creará el archivo /root/.config.

 

efectivamente pero se creará el archivo /root/.config/.config  :Wink: 

EDITO:

efectivamente no se crea:

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ zcat /proc/config.gz >.config
> 
> -bash: .config: Es un directorio
> 
> 

 

----------

## lince_0011

Definitivamente comprobado, mis particiones no tienen absolutamente nada que ver.

Digo esto debido a que instale Lunar Linux pero claro con un kernel precompilado y arranco de lo mas normal, me decidi a instalar esta distro pues ya la habia instalado anteriormente,

y el proceso de instalacion es muy sencillo y rapido.

Que mas podre hacer con el problemita del kernel?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Symbol: BLK_DEV_SD [=y] 

 

Deberias tener ese modulo dentro del kernel está en Device drivers --> Scsi device support -->Scsi disk support

Por si acaso compila tambien Device drivers -->Scsi device support -->Scsi gneric support.

Ambos con <*>

----------

## lince_0011

Esos drivers ya los habia activado anteriormente, ambos estan con <*>.

De nuevo les dejo mi .config, igual y aun me falta algo, aunque creo que ya nada con respecto a mi disco duro.

http://ompldr.org/vY3Fvaw/.config

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ujummmm locurando en mis errores similares, deduzco que por algún motivo no tienes el enlace de /boot dentro de boot, inicia con cualquier livecd monta la particion en el /boot y hazle el enlace desde / has at /boot/boot algo asi como ln -sf / /dondemonteboot/boot de no ser ese el problema en mi experiencia suele suceder por colocar el driver del HD como M en vez de * ¿Por que algunos los monta como M y otros no? aun no me he dado a la tarea de averiguarlo. Por lo que la solución a este ultimo es entrar en  Device drivers -->SATA y marcar todos los que se te ocurran (Yo marco todos ;P ) como * en vez de M, asi descartas eso tambien.

Suerte en tu lucha por iniciar el sistema

----------

## lince_0011

Yo no utilizo una particion separada para /boot, por lo tanto boot es solo un directorio mas en mi particion /.

Ahi es donde he copiado bzImage a ese directorio.

Ahora lo de seleccionar todo lo relacionado con SATA a mi parecer no es buena idea, pues tambien existen drivers genericos, y en otra ocasion con otra distro tuve problemas con eso.

----------

## esteban_conde

Yo al menos para reorientarme necesito saber 1)que profile usas, 2)que tienes puesto en /etc/make.conf CHOST=" ....." sustituye los puntos por lo que tengas puesto 3) lo mismo con CFLAGS="....." en /etc/make.conf.

Y comentarte que esa config que has puesto tiene 2600 opciones igual que la que tengo yo pero al comparar la tuya con la mia hay 2500 diferencias asi que no he visto que sea de mucha utilidad usar esa información, llevaria uuuff.. no obstante a ver si saco algo en claro pero no creas es dificil hasta para ojos acostumbrados y no es mi caso.

EDITO:

¿Que has hecho con la .config original? es que a bote pronto resulta que tengo un linux-3.1.6 y tu por lo que has comentado un 3.2, deberiamos tener un una .config con +ó- las mismas opciones sin embargo a mi me salen 4600 líneas y a ti 2600 es decir que tengo 2000 mas que tu y eso creo que no puede ser.

Si has sustituido la .config lo mas facil sera volver a instalar el kernel.

Y si no damos con la solucion usar genkernel.

----------

## lince_0011

En el profile utilizo el desktop:

```
default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop 
```

Y mi make.conf aqui tienes ambas lineas que pides:

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
```

Y si de hecho se que es dificil sacar algo de ahi, incluso para los expertos que han compilado mil veces un kernel, de hecho hasta el usuario mas experto puede olvidar algo en el config del kernel.

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

Nos hemos cruzado, es que he editado el post de antes, echale un vistazo y me cuentas.

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ eselect profile list
> 
> Available profile symlink targets:
> 
>   [1]   default/linux/amd64/10.0 *
> ...

 

Tienes un poco atrasado el profile.

----------

## lince_0011

No ese ejemplo lo vi aqui mismo en los foros, pero utilizo ese profile el desktop solo asi, sin gnome o kde,etc.

----------

## lince_0011

 *lince_0011 wrote:*   

> No ese ejemplo lo vi aqui mismo en los foros, pero utilizo ese profile el desktop solo asi, sin gnome o kde,etc.

 

De ahi el simple hecho de que el profile se vea "desactualizado"

----------

## quilosaq

Como dice esteban_conde, para situarnos.

Entiendo que arrancas con Archlinux, montas la partición de gentoo, montas /proc y /dev en la partición gentoo y entras al nuevo rootfs (chroot). Si lo anterior es cierto, que dice:

```
# equery list -p gentoo-sources

# eselect kernel list

# ls -l /boot

# file /boot/kernel-new
```

suponiendo que copias el kernel a /boot como kernel-new.

----------

## lince_0011

Bueno el primer comando me dice que el comando no fue encontrado.

Lo demas todo en orden.

 eselect kernel list: 

```
Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.2.1-gentoo-r2 *

```

 ls -l /boot: 

```
total 18144

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3903600 Feb  8 10:22 kernel-3.2.1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3889968 Feb  9 09:41 kernel-3.2.1-compiled

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3903600 Feb  8 11:07 kernel-compiled

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3670384 Feb 10 08:33 kernel-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3176960 Feb  9 11:57 new
```

file /boot/kernel-gentoo:  

```
/boot/kernel-gentoo: Linux kernel x86 boot executable bzImage, version 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 (root@livecd) #7 Fri Feb 10 08:32:34 Local time, RO-rootFS, swap_dev 0x3, Normal VGA
```

El ultimo kernel con el que si agregue del todo el soporte para mi disco SATA es el kernel-gentoo.

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Configuring_linux_kernel

echale un vistazo a esa wiki que aunque el resultado no sea inmediato te gustará tenerla a mano.

Por otro lado, creo que no lo ha comentado nadie, el comando #lspci -v te dice hasta el nombre del modulo que tiene cargado cada dispositivo y de que kernel eso si la salida es bastante mas larga que sin la "-v".

----------

## quilosaq

Ve a las fuentes del kernel.

```
# cd /usr/src/linux
```

Inicia una configuración límpia.

```
# make mrproper
```

Deja la configuración por defecto y no añadas nada.

```
# make menuconfig
```

Cuando salgas asegurate que se ha creado el archivo .config

```
# ls -l .config
```

Compila el nucleo y los módulos

```
# make
```

Instala los módulos

```
# make modules_install
```

Copia el nucleo a /boot

Modifica grub.conf si hace falta

Prueba a arrancar

Si no arranca, anota toda la información que aparezca en la pantalla y publícala. Puedes probar a configurar de nuevo el núcleo añadiendo soporte para tu SATA: NVIDIA SATA support

Comprueba que también  tienes activado SCSI disk support

----------

## lince_0011

Bueno hice lo que mencionas tal cual, sin cambiar nada, modifique el grub cambiando el nombre de la nueva imagen del kernel que copie y lo mismo, aqui el mensaje:

```
VFS: cannot open root device "sda8" or unknown-block(8,8)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option: here are the available partitions:

sr0

sda

sda2

sda5

Kernel panic-not Syncing: VFS unable to mount rootfs on unknown-block (8,8)

Pid:1,Comm: swapper /0 Not tainten 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 #1
```

Intentare agregar el soporte para SATA, haber que pasa.

Igual tambien intente bootear con las particiones que menciona pero no se puede, obtengo el mismo error, y aparte sda2 es una particion extendida, y sda5 es particion ntfs.

EDITO: Despues de agregar el soporte para SATA ya puedo iniciar el sistema sin ningun problema.

```
Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers ----->

<*>Verbose ATA error Reporting

<*>ATA CPCI Support

<*>Sata port Multiplier Suport 

<*>ATA BDMA Support.
```

Al entrar al config note que esas opciones estaban marcadas, solo tuve que agregar NVIDIA SATA SUPORT y pude  arrancar el sistema como sin nada.

Cuando yo modifique el config por primera vez recuerdo que esas opciones no estaban marcadas, seria por eso que no podia arrancar el sistema?

EDITO2 De nuevo ya no pudo entrar, es decir cuando ya podia entrar de nuevo entre al config del kernel para quitar cosas innecesarias como drivers de intel, drivers alternativos para portatiles, wireless,impresora, monitor USB, bluetooth y otra vez con el mismo problema.

Hay que aclarar que no tengo bluetooth, nada que tenga que ver con intel, no tengo tarjeta inalambrica, monitor que se conecte por USB, capturadora de video ni mucho menos una impresora, entonces tendre que vivir con tener que cargar modulos que no necesito?   :Crying or Very sad: 

Saludos

----------

## quilosaq

No creo que ninguna de las opciones que dices fuera la causante de que no arrancara. Además las opciones estaban "seteadas" en la primera configuración que publicaste (http://ompldr.org/vY29raA/kernel.config) aunque no todas en la segunda (http://ompldr.org/vY3Fvaw/.config).

Ahora que tienes la situación controlada sólo tienes que ir probando a desactivar opciones y ver si el núcleo arranca.

Que el núcleo arranque es un paso (posiblemente el más importante) pero seguro que te faltará soporte para partes de tu hardware (video, usb, webcam, ...).

Eso ya deberías verlo como otro tema.

----------

## lince_0011

Bueno muchas gracias por responder, y mas que nada por tener la paciencia para venir a leer este post.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## quilosaq

 *lince_0011 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hay que aclarar que no tengo bluetooth, nada que tenga que ver con intel, no tengo tarjeta inalambrica, monitor que se conecte por USB, capturadora de video ni mucho menos una impresora, entonces tendre que vivir con tener que cargar modulos que no necesito?

 

Ya tienes un procedimiento para fabricar un núcleo que arranque.

No quieras eliminar todas las opciones que vienen por defecto y que no necesitas en una sola sesión. Posiblemente quitarás algo imprescindible sin saberlo. Quita en grupos pequeños de opciones y compila de nuevo el núcleo cada vez. Si sigue arrancando puedes seguir quitando opciones. Tendrás que llevar un control de lo que quitas "en papel".

----------

